# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Afscheiding

## meiss

Sommige meiden hebben best wel eens last van afscheiding, de witte vloed.
De een meer als de ander.
Maar zijn er dingen die je kan doen, zodat het minder word?
Kan je daar iets tegen doen, of moet het vanzelf weggaan?:S

x

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Meiss,

ja,ik heb dat ook vaak gehad,witte vloed...ik wachtte gewoon tot 't wegging...maar ga naar de dokter als 't gaat jeuken!
Wat ik wél weet is;zeker geen intiem-douches etc nemen...gewoon met lauw/warm water wassen en zorgen dat de vaginale flora niet verstoord wordt door gebruik van lactacid en aanverwante produkten;die doen meer kwaad dan goed!

sterkte,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## meiss

Ja, na, het jeukt in ieder geval niet .. maar ik heb er wel vaak last van, ik moet echt altijd inlegkruisjes gebruiken, want anders word iedere dag me string nat van die witte vloed.
Maar ik wil gerust wachten totdat het weggaat, maar wanneer gaat het dan weg:S?
ik vind het echt vervelend! :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi meiss,

Ik ken 't...ik heb dat,toen ik rond de 20 was,ook altijd gehad;vaak witte vloed en altijd inlegkruisjes...vervelend hé!!
Ik weet nu wel dat ik inlegkruisjes moet gebruiken die puur katoen,ademend en niet geparfumeerd zijn...dat helpt al veel...ik las namelijk dat andere inlegkruisjes weer schadelijk kunnen zijn voor je vaginale flora!
Ik was in die tijd wel sexueel erg actief(met dezelfde partner!)...nu ook,maar nu heb ik er geen last meer van(ben nu 33)...misschien kan het ook te maken hebben met je partner(zijn hygiene of misschien zit hij onbewust met een virus)?? ik weet het eerlijk gezegd ook niet hoor...maar wens je véél sterkte!!
Zou je toch niet beter gewoon 's naar je huisarts gaan en het laten controleren....is echt zo erg niet hoor,is zo gebeurd. Dan weet je meteen of het normaal is en of je er iets aan kunt doen!!

grtjs Agnes

----------

